# 3 dogs who have survived the gas chamber.



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

*Amazing Grace;*








Animal Control was putting her and three other dogs down, but after 30 minutes in the gas chamber, she still survived.

When a chamber filled with carbon dioxide failed to kill the two year old dog, she was pulled out of the cage and taken to a veterinarian.

quote from a staff worker; "the dog above her -- it's bodily fluids were dripping all over her. And she was cowering and scared and foaming at the mouth and trying to get out."

She was re-homed!

*Kelley;*








1 year old female pit bull.

Usually dogs don't go into the gas chamber untill day 10 of being in the pound. One staff member put her in on day 7. He had remorse and after 15 minutes of gassing her (and apparently no dog survives more than 5) he took her out and resuscitated her. The man could not bear the thought of having to put her in the chamber again so he asked some one to take her on.
They noticed Kelleys belly was looking quite round and they'd taken her to vets for an x-ray incase they was any problems regarding the gas, they found nothing.
But still her belly continued to grow... She was pregnant!

She had 10 puppies! All the vets say that this is a miracle. No dog survives what Kelley did and no puppies survive it either. All the puppies are full sized, perfect in form and are acting like normal puppies.









*Quentin;*








A Basenji mix, on his last day at the shelter, he was led to the gas chamber with other unwanted dogs.

He survived the lethal dose of gas, Quentin awoke. Dazed and bewildered.
He's also been re-homed 

_Makes you wonder though, if these 3 dogs + 10 unborn puppies, survived the gas chamber, even after 30 minutes... how many more have suffered in this way, but not been so lucky as to escape it? 
It's an awful way for them to die - something needs to be done _


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm really glad for those dogs, someone 'upstairs' must have been looking out for them. It's good everything turned out for the better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

testmg80 said:


> I'm really glad for those dogs, someone 'upstairs' must have been looking out for them. It's good everything turned out for the better.


Deffinately! I don't believe anyone lives 'upstairs', but it certainly turned out for the better for them


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Great news for those lucky three 

I had no idea that gas chambers were used to put animals down though! That's awful and yes, something should definately be done to stop it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG what a barbaric & inhumane way to kill dogs, im so glad these dogs at least, had a happy ending

were these dogs in the USA Tracy? xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> OMG what a barbaric & inhumane way to kill dogs, im so glad these dogs at least, had a happy ending
> 
> were these dogs in the USA Tracy? xx


Yeah hun, it's in America. One of the shelters is fighting for the gas chamber to be stopped and lethal injection used... but saying it costs too much money   xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Yeah hun, it's in America. One of the shelters is fighting for the gas chamber to be stopped and lethal injection used... but saying it costs too much money   xx


well thats just shocking! the richest country in the world aswell xxx


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im glad those dogs got a second chance but what a horrible thing to do!!! It really does make you wonder how many dogs have suffered or been disposed off not quite dead. its a discusting thing to do just because an animal has no home. Like to see them do it to unwanted children!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my god How can they pts dogs like that it must be a slow death


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are lucky dogs especially the puppies. I'm glad they all got a second chance that sounds like a horrific way to kill them


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Words fail me - they honestly do :cursing:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

what a horrible way to put an animal down  glad they are ok tho.x


----------

